# Synchronisation Notes



## filgoude (20 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour. Info sur Notes.

Actuellement, les notes crées sur Notes de mon MB ou mon iPhone ne se synchronisent pas. En revanche, si je crée ou modifie une note depuis iCloud.com, cela apparaît bien dans Notes Mac ou iPhone. Donc dans un sens, ça marche, mais pas dans l'autre.
J'ai contacté Apple Care. Ils ont cherché et m'ont rappelé 3 jours après pour me dire que ce serait réglé dans une prochaine mise à jour. Donc problème identifié chez eux et en cours de traitement.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2017)

Quel iOs et version de mac ?


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2017)

filgoude a dit:


> réglé dans une prochaine mise à jour


J'ai moi aussi eu ce problème (survenu juste avant Noël). Plusieurs appels et manips Apple Care pour qu'au final on me rappelle en me disant qu'une future MàJ des OS règlerait le problème 
Je trouve ça inacceptable!!!!

Je précise que tout fonctionnait parfaitement avec les OS à jour (macOS 10.12.2 et iOS 10.2) et que cela est survenu un beau matin (et non justement suite à une MàJ d'OS, chose que j'aurais pu comprendre).
Je viens à l'instant de faire la MàJ corrective sur l'iPhone (iOS10.2.1) et la synchro montante des notes se fait à nouveau sans problème (la synchro descendante depuis iCloud.com a toujours fonctionné). Je vais faire celle de macOS dans la foulée.

Ça m'a vraiment laissé un goût amer...
_ D'une part je trouve intolérable de ne pas pouvoir faire confiance au Cloud (quel qu'il soit). Personne n'est à l'abri d'un piratage des base de données mais quand le problème c'est de l'ingénierie interne, c'est impardonnable. Je switche très souvent sur Notes entre MacBook et iPhone donc j'ai pu m'en rendre compte à temps mais j'aurais très mal supporté de perdre des données.
Du coup je deviens parano, et je serre d'autant plus les fesses que j'utilise abondamment Photos et la synchro iCloud. Passe encore une fiabilité relative quand le service est "gratuit" (encore que Google Photos ne semble pas tarir d'éloges) mais iCloud me coûte 35€/an!
_ D'autre part Apple nous pousse gentiment à utiliser des apps tierces bien plus performantes que celles maisons: Spotify vs Apple Music, Google Maps vs Apple Plans, Bear ou Evernote vs Notes, Airmail vs Mail...etc, sans parler de celles qui ont trépassé (je pense à Carousel ou Everpix). Le problème est que si j'utilise totalement des apps tierces, et qu'en parallèle la synergie macOS/ iOS se fait assez mal et de manière risible, je ne vois pas ce qui me retiendrais chez la pomme pour mes achats futurs!? Quand j'ai acheté mon tout premier Mac, c'était pour le design, pour l'absence de virus ET aussi surtout à l'époque pour la fameuse suite iLife qui faisait qu'en allumant un Mac, on avait tout ce dont on avait besoin, sans nécessité de télécharger autre chose...

Bon, au final je vais sans doute revenir vers Notes, non pas que le prix d'abonnement des concurrents me gêne mais parce que je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de remplaçant qui me satisfasse (à part peut-être NoteBook que je trouve fun dans le style et novateur dans l'usage, mais peut-être davantage adapté à des interfaces tactiles).


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2017)

Je comprends parfaitement les déceptions et tout ça.

Cependant, il ne faut pas être naïf : tout ceci reste de l'informatique. Donc c'est susceptible d'être buggé à peu près à toutes les étapes (on passe notre temps à corriger des bugs, des défaillances matérielles comme logicielles, des erreurs de conception etc.) Que ce soit le Nuage ou autre chose, c'est comme ça. Il faut donc s'habituer aux dysfonctionnements et se préparer aux plans B.

Au vu des nombreux problèmes que connaît régulièrement iCloud [rien de scandaleux mais on ne peut pas dire que l'impression de fiabilité soit là], il vaut vraiment mieux ne pas fonder trop d'espoirs dessus.
Par ailleurs, il faut privilégier les outils dont on comprend les fonctions, les paramètres et, grosso modo, le fonctionnement ; c'est pour cela que, en dépit de ses mérites, j'ai laissé tomber TimeMachine définitivement.

Quant à ta remarque sur les applications et le fait de rester sur macOS/iOS, elle est tout à fait fondée. Personnellement, je n'ai aucun problème à passer de iOS à Android et retour, pas beaucoup plus pour macOS et Linux [mon seul problème reste iTunes]


----------



## ibabar (24 Janvier 2017)

Merci de ton retour Bompi. Disons que j'ai eu ces derniers temps qq déboires avec les produits Apple, mais je dois aussi justement ajouter que le SAV est juste parfait. C'est un point qu'on oublie souvent... Pour preuve encore un mail ce matin du technicien qui avait suivi ce problème de synchro Notes en m'invitant de faire les MàJ des OS et de lui faire part de mon retour.

J'ai moi aussi laisser tomber Time Machine, je n'y ai jamais vraiment compris grand-chose (je galère d'ailleurs depuis pour effacer totalement un disque dur externe...).
En tout cas cette expérience va me faire me pencher davantage sur un back-up en triple option (devices + iCloud + 3ème service), que ce soit pour mes photos ou mes documents.

Je crois que j'étais d'autant plus énervé que Notes est une app qui me satisfait pleinement: sobre, simple et malgré tout pas simpliste grâce à pas mal d'options (sans que ce soit l'usine à gaz comme chez certains!).


----------

